# NGK PLugs PZFR5J-11 or PZFR5Q-11



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Can anyone help confirm this for me, I just received my NGK Laser Platinum plugs plugs in the mail and the product number is PZFR5J-11 stock #7743. Everywhere i've looked online says that this is the part number and plug compatible with our 2.5l engine, however when I go to NGKs website and plug in all the details, it gives me product number PZFR5Q-11. Does anyone know which one is the right one for our motor? FYI ECS' NGK spark plug set advertised on their site uses the PZFR5J-11 as well.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I think one is iridium and the other is platinum... That could be it...maybe.

I'm using colder iridium plugs heat range 7 I'll check their part number. Maybe that will give us a better idea


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I think one is iridium and the other is platinum... That could be it...maybe.
> 
> I'm using colder iridium plugs heat range 7 I'll check their part number. Maybe that will give us a better idea


I would use stock plugs and not worry about going colder unless u have boost or if you are running meth. I swapped mine out not too long ago for more stock plugs. They were fine even on the tune.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I am running 10lbs of boost lol


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I am running 10lbs of boost lol



Lol at least a step colder then to help prevent preignition and fowling. There are a number of posts and what not that can help you decide what step to go to... google is your friend mate... beyond that I can't say ill be much help. Good luck


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I didn't need the help lol... But I was just saying to the op one is plat, the other iridium... I am using colder plugs on the recommendation of jeff atwood and kiser...they seem to know the 2.5 turbo better than most!


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

They aren't ****ty copper plugs so you should be fine. NGK is a good brand and makes good products. You don't have to stay all OEM all the time, contrary to what most people here say. I have NGK double plat and they have been great. Over 10k miles. Just put some in my girlfriends 2.5 jetta as well with no issues. You'll be fine.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

so which one is good for 2.5 ? 

J or Q


----------



## rabbit 62052 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've been running j codes in my 2.5 without any issues.


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

I got reply from NGK


*Hello, 



Part number PZFR5J-11 has a special ground electrode core for heat dissipation as where part number PZFR5Q-11 does not. 


Thank you, 



Rob MacDonald 

Technical & Training Specialist 

NGK Spark Plugs U.S.A. INC. || http://www.ngksparkplugs.com 

46929 Magellan Dr. || Wixom, MI 48393 

OFFICE: 248-926-7104 *


----------



## vrsick147 (Jun 18, 2007)

just run you stock plugs dont waste your money on those


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

In my coutry oem stock plugs are more expensive than NGK.


----------



## TURBOLOVER (Mar 28, 2000)

I've been using these for the past 50k http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Jetta_V--2.5/Engine/Ignition/ES260729/ :thumbup:


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

ECS say that platinum are good for 100k miles so why my maintenance book say 40k?


----------

